

5 Reasons Why Silex Is King Of All PHP Micro-Frameworks - dous
http://codenugget.org/5-reasons-why-silex-is-king-of-all-php-micro

======
jakejake
Thanks for the post. I've been checking out Slim and it's cool to see some
comparisons.

